# What YouTube Lawn Care Channels are you Subscribed to!



## Ware

Mine is pretty weak, but if you're not subscribed to Andrew Barry, you should be. He has some great lawn videos out there...


----------



## Ware

The Lawn Geek is another one I can't get enough of. Having lawn friends in the southern hemisphere helps me stay engaged in the winter when our lawns are dormant. Also be sure to follow his Facebook and Instagram.


----------



## Ware

From another thread...



SGrabs33 said:


> Here is the direct link to his page https://www.youtube.com/user/iriasj
> 
> My favorite video is this one... because it looks like you are dancing in your yard.


----------



## Redtenchu

Do you follow The LCN on youtube? I am still subscribed but stopped watching weekly because of his choice to go against the popular vote and keep his lawn 90% St Augustine. I'm not a St Augustine hater, but why ask your viewers to vote on something if you're going to do what you want either way?... Who does he think he is, the government?

He announced in his last video that he is moving again, but not far. The new lawn is 10K of St Augustine and he plans to show everyone how to stripe it... I wish him luck. I'll be will be waiting for that video.

With all that said, I'm not bashing The LCN... I've made a few Videos myself and I understand the amount of free time he is using to make videos for us to watch.


----------



## Ware

Redtenchu said:


> Do you follow The LCN on youtube? I am still subscribed but stopped watching weekly because of his choice to go against the popular vote and keep his lawn 90% St Augustine. I'm not a St Augustine hater, but why ask your viewers to vote on something if you're going to do what you want either way?... Who does he think he is, the government?
> 
> He announced in his last video that he is moving again, but not far. The new lawn is 10K of St Augustine and he plans to show everyone how to stripe it... I wish him luck. I'll be will be waiting for that video.
> 
> With all that said, I'm not bashing The LCN... I've made a few Videos myself and I understand the amount of free time he is using to make videos for us to watch.


I don't subscribe. I've watched a few of his that people have linked to along the way, but I _rarely_ make it all the way through one. They usually have a little too much filler for my taste. I'd rather watch a 6-minute video of substance than a 12-minute one with 6-minutes of cutaways and other nonsense... but he has a ton of followers, so he must be doing something right. :thumbup:


----------



## Mightyquinn

I watched that video too and feel the same way as Red. I have to admit that I watched him a little just to see him fail. It seems like he is out of his element with warm season grasses and I think Bermuda scares him actually. I still subscribe and watch almost all of his video's since he moved to FL. I am still wondering what's going on with the lawn that he was helping to rehab in SC/GA, I can't remember. He does have quite a following but most of them are cool season guys from when he lived in IN. I don't care for how he is full of himself sometimes but he might be joking around so who knows.


----------



## GrassDaddy

Well then my videos will fit your needs. Lol I struggle to make them long. I'm a get to the point kind of guy!

www.YouTube.com/grassdaddy


----------



## Wes

Bookmarked.


----------



## Redtenchu

GrassDaddy said:


> Well then my videos will fit your needs. Lol I struggle to make them long. I'm a get to the point kind of guy!
> 
> www.YouTube.com/grassdaddy


I've watched most of your videos over the past year, What do you use to record?

The Honda Rotary power adjustment (move the spring to the next hole) helped me out, Thanks for that!


----------



## GrassDaddy

I'm using a Sony handycam. Looks the same as my tape handycam from decades ago but the tech is real good. 5.1 surround sound recording and get this, the camcorder housing is a gymbal to the internal sensor so as you move it counteracts to take out camera shake physically!


----------



## Redtenchu

GrassDaddy said:


> I'm using a Sony handycam. Looks the same as my tape handycam from decades ago but the tech is real good. 5.1 surround sound recording and get this, the camcorder housing is a gymbal to the internal sensor so as you move it counteracts to take out camera shake physically!


Cool! I'm just using my iPhone but wanted to look at other options.


----------



## dfw_pilot

I know you can rent Arri cameras and lenses . . .


----------



## GrassDaddy

LOL some people spend a TON of money on equipment, but really everyone is watching on their phone or in the little box on their computer. Nobody is watching 4K. All that extra quality just makes it take forever to edit and render so I went with HD. Less disk space too, and the quality is fantastic.


----------



## Wes

GrassDaddy said:


> LOL some people spend a TON of money on equipment, but really everyone is watching on their phone or in the little box on their computer. Nobody is watching 4K. All that extra quality just makes it take forever to edit and render so I went with HD. Less disk space too, and the quality is fantastic.


Wait, I thought everyone watched youtube lawn videos in their personal home theater with Dolby Atmos. And you people say you are dedicated.

:lol:


----------



## gijoe4500

Is there any other way to watch ANY youtube video? Don't quite have Atmos yet, but I'm watching in DTS!


----------



## GrassDaddy

Now I gotta tell the wife this watching videos on my phone thing is not good enough!


----------



## Redtenchu

GrassDaddy said:


> Now I gotta tell the wife this watching videos on my phone thing is not good enough!


 :nod:


----------



## gijoe4500

GrassDaddy said:


> Now I gotta tell the wife this watching videos on my phone thing is not good enough!


Be careful though. I am now running a 1080p projector, 118" screen, 7 surround sound in-wall speakers, a pair of 18" subwoofers in the ceiling... and I'm trying to figure out what it'll take for me to get 4-6 more speakers in the ceiling (for atmos).

In fact, we don't even own a standard television anymore. My buddy's 70" looks tiny when we do anything at his place.

Front stage speakers hidden behind the screen



Screen on the wall.



Other speakers are hidden behind some wall art (printed on fabric, so its acoustically transparent). Raph and Mikey both have speakers behind them. There is also two side speakers that don't have covers yet, simply because I haven't ordered the fabric.


----------



## Redtenchu

Very Cool setup GIJoe!


----------



## Ware

Redtenchu said:


> Very Cool setup GIJoe!


+1 :thumbup:


----------



## gijoe4500

I highly recommend it! I'm into the whole thing for under $2000. Less than what I was originally planning on spending on just a 70" tv.


----------



## Ware

gijoe4500 said:


> I highly recommend it! I'm into the whole thing for under $2000. Less than what I was originally planning on spending on just a 70" tv.


Would a cool write-up in the "Other Hobbies" subforum if you get bored one day!


----------



## gijoe4500

Ware said:


> gijoe4500 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I highly recommend it! I'm into the whole thing for under $2000. Less than what I was originally planning on spending on just a 70" tv.
> 
> 
> 
> Would a cool write-up in the "Other Hobbies" subforum if you get bored one day!
Click to expand...

That'll give me something to do when I'm out of town. I'll see about snapping some decent pictures and getting model numbers, etc. before I hop on the airplane.


----------



## dfw_pilot

Ware said:


> Would a cool write-up in the "Other Hobbies" subforum if you get bored one day!


+1. I'll ask about speakers, wire, and amplification in that thread.


----------



## GrassDaddy

Woah that is an impressive setup. Especially the hiding of the speakers part!


----------



## gijoe4500

So we don't derail this youtube video thread any further than we have....

http://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=96


----------



## Ware

I have a lot to learn, but I whipped this together this evening...

https://youtube.com/watch?v=Vi-eEgDL12M


----------



## Redtenchu

Awesome Video Ware, looking like a Pro!


----------



## Redtenchu

I was watching some videos on youtube and the video below came up. I really miss watching his weekly videos.

He has renamed the channel and does videos with his Kids, geared for kids, and is getting Millions of views! Congrats to him!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_PDXo5sqapU


----------



## GrassDaddy

Yeah he makes millions of dollars sticking a pacifier in his mouth and letting his kids make a mess. Pretty crazy! It was funny the video he made announcing he quit lawn care lol


----------



## Ware

Great video! :thumbup:

Bring on the cool season members!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q12MzEDH-1o&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Redtenchu

Ware said:


> Great video! :thumbup:
> 
> Bring on the cool season members!


+1 Yaaaaaaas!


----------



## GrassDaddy

I almost waited till the shirt but then I was like nah I'll just wear it in future videos lol


----------



## Mightyquinn

GrassDaddy said:


> I almost waited till the shirt but then I was like nah I'll just wear it in future videos lol


+1 Great Idea!


----------



## Topcat

Ware said:


> Bring on the cool season members!


Ditto! I grew up in Michigan, and really love the cool season grasses, with a special affinity to KBG. My grandfather's business catered to installing KBC sod, so that is what I grew up with. Every year my Brother in law (in Michigan)does minimal to his yard and always has a spectacular looking lawn. When he post pics of his KBC on Facebook, I grow envious. Don't get me wrong, I like Bermuda, and I make mine look great - although this low cut thing is new to me, I am excited to see the outcome.


----------



## GrassDaddy

Yeah a section needed mowing today (1sqft) and it looks amazing. I am super excited for this year.


----------



## Jersey Devil

That's a GREAT video, Grassdaddy!!

I found this place by watching one of Ware's videos then reading through some of the comments people left.

This is the PERFECT place for me to learn about lawn care, and I'm really happy that it's here!


----------



## Red Cup

I have one but there arent any yard related videos up yet. I got a DJI Phantom a few months back and wanted to try doing some videos with that too.

My Youtube


----------



## Redtenchu

The lazy cat video was funny RedCup!


----------



## Red Cup

Redtenchu said:


> The lazy cat video was funny RedCup!


Thanks, I was curious what he did all day so I setup the GoPro on timelapse to find out.


----------



## lagerman72

Red Cup said:


> I have one but there arent any yard related videos up yet. I got a DJI Phantom a few months back and wanted to try doing some videos with that too.
> 
> My Youtube


HA! I had the same thought about this a few weeks back, so my son and I tossed this together. Was hoping to see the stripes come in while I mowed but the grass wasn't green enough yet.

__
http://instagr.am/p/BSxGctTF2GjUEK2T08p6DZRLyD1HDuLn_EkFUg0/


----------



## Ware

Not mine, but a cool video...

https://youtu.be/nSRRnFZMiV8


----------



## kds

Ware said:


> I don't subscribe. I've watched a few of his that people have linked to along the way, but I _rarely_ make it all the way through one. They usually have a little too much filler for my taste. I'd rather watch a 6-minute video of substance than a 12-minute one with 6-minutes of cutaways and other nonsense... but he has a ton of followers, so he must be doing something right. :thumbup:


I used to love LCN, until he started a pretty immature feud with the Wall Street Journal on twitter over some stupid YouTuber drama. Some of his more recent videos are seeing a little more corporate marketing creeping in and it makes me feel like I need a shower after watching. I liked his style -- especially his "filler" -- because it made him more relatable and engaging, but now that he wants to consider himself a professional YouTuber, I feel that kills the vibe that made him so popular in the first place.


----------



## Tex86

kds said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't subscribe. I've watched a few of his that people have linked to along the way, but I _rarely_ make it all the way through one. They usually have a little too much filler for my taste. I'd rather watch a 6-minute video of substance than a 12-minute one with 6-minutes of cutaways and other nonsense... but he has a ton of followers, so he must be doing something right. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to love LCN, until he started a pretty immature feud with the Wall Street Journal on twitter over some stupid YouTuber drama. Some of his more recent videos are seeing a little more corporate marketing creeping in and it makes me feel like I need a shower after watching. I liked his style -- especially his "filler" -- because it made him more relatable and engaging, but now that he wants to consider himself a professional YouTuber, I feel that kills the vibe that made him so popular in the first place.
Click to expand...

+1. I unsubscribed as soon as he started saying "Toro's lawyers are making me tell you guys.." Also, it seems that he never has enough quality matieral on Bermuda. It always seems to be more focused on St. A.


----------



## MarkV

I literally have a YouTube channel but it's not a lawn channel. It's just where I upload videos to.

Here's my fist attempt and editing and a lawn video.

https://youtu.be/pFjmJnadXTA


----------



## Ware

MarkV said:


> I literally have a YouTube channel but it's not a lawn channel. It's just where I upload videos to.
> 
> Here's my fist attempt and editing and a lawn video.


Good job!


----------



## wardconnor

Ware said:


> MarkV said:
> 
> 
> 
> I literally have a YouTube channel but it's not a lawn channel. It's just where I upload videos to.
> 
> Here's my fist attempt and editing and a lawn video.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good job!
Click to expand...

Yep. Looks like you need to chime in on the mowing footwear attire thread if you have not already.


----------



## MarkV

wardconnor said:


> Yep. Looks like you need to chime in on the mowing footwear attire thread if you have not already.


I knew I would give away all my secrets if I published this video.


----------



## social port

ryanknorr has a good channel. Plenty of material there to keep you entertained--from fertilizer, shampoo, seeding, striping. He's got it all. Low-key and chill combined with high quality lawn care. Good stuff.


----------



## wardconnor

social port said:


> ryanknorr has a good channel. Plenty of material there to keep you entertained--from fertilizer, shampoo, seeding, striping. He's got it all. Low-key and chill combined with high quality lawn care. Good stuff.


He's a member here. Saw him show up. Probably a silent member.


----------



## GrassDaddy

Yeah he does amazing drone shots too!


----------



## kds

social port said:


> ryanknorr has a good channel. Plenty of material there to keep you entertained--from fertilizer, shampoo, seeding, striping. He's got it all. Low-key and chill combined with high quality lawn care. Good stuff.


I like the laid-back, everyman vibe I get from his videos. At the same time, you can tell he's not just making videos for the sake of making videos. I went through a lot of his videos from last year to come up with an overseeding and irrigation plan for myself this spring. He seems to live pretty close to me so it's also nice to have someone dealing with the same kind of conditions as I am.


----------



## Ware

Connor Ward
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oLYpwAbeYDU

The Lawn Forum
https://youtu.be/uGj_gHqT-P4


----------



## lawntips

I've got a channel over here in Australia. Bit of a different climate but the tips still apply to all. 
Here is my latest video I shot on the weekend.

https://youtu.be/-5X6yQOLLKQ


----------



## Ware

lawntips said:


> I've got a channel over here in Australia. Bit of a different climate but the tips still apply to all.
> Here is my latest video I shot on the weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome. Do you know Simon Rice (The Lawn Geek)? He is a member here too.


----------



## lawntips

Ware said:


> lawntips said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've got a channel over here in Australia. Bit of a different climate but the tips still apply to all.
> Here is my latest video I shot on the weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome. Do you know Simon Rice (The Lawn Geek)? He is a member here too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know him personally, but we both are part of a Aussie lawn fanatic group on Facebook and basically know him through that.
> He has an awesome lawn! If I lived in a warmer part of Australia I would definitely be using a reel mower and have a nice Bermuda lawn.
Click to expand...


----------



## wardconnor

lawntips said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lawntips said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've got a channel over here in Australia. Bit of a different climate but the tips still apply to all.
> Here is my latest video I shot on the weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome. Do you know Simon Rice (The Lawn Geek)? He is a member here too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know him personally, but we both are part of a Aussie lawn fanatic group on Facebook and basically know him through that.
> He has an awesome lawn!* If I lived in a warmer part of Australia I would definitely be using a reel mower* and have a nice Bermuda lawn.
Click to expand...

Hold the phone.....................

Are you suggesting that only folks with warm season grasses can mow with a reel? :lol:

I might need a stern talking to if that's the case.


----------



## lawntips

wardconnor said:


> lawntips said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome. Do you know Simon Rice (The Lawn Geek)? He is a member here too.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know him personally, but we both are part of a Aussie lawn fanatic group on Facebook and basically know him through that.
> He has an awesome lawn!* If I lived in a warmer part of Australia I would definitely be using a reel mower* and have a nice Bermuda lawn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hold the phone.....................
> 
> Are you suggesting that only folks with warm season grasses can mow with a reel? :lol:
> 
> I might need a stern talking to if that's the case.
Click to expand...

Haha! Sorry should of explained myself more. Definitely aware you can mow cool season grass with a reel mower. We have bent grass greens at work and they get mown with reel mowers day in day out. 
I have tall fescue, and I just like the longer grass for the kids to play on.
I'm considering making an area with Kentucky bluegrass or bentgrass though to just have some fun with a reel mower.


----------



## Ware

Ha, I have arrived! #almostfamous :lol:

https://youtu.be/9yJr-RVYZHA?t=33m16s​
Thanks for the TLF shout outs, TGF and Telly! :thumbup: :thumbup:

https://youtu.be/9yJr-RVYZHA?t=6m56s​


----------



## J_nick

That's awesome! Thanks TGF... brace yourselves, there's going to be a flood of new members


----------



## SGrabs33

I'm really hoping the new catch phrase, "would you look at that", catches on! :lol: @wardconnor I love the vids!


----------



## FRD135i

I'm sorry, but the end reminds me of this. I could not resist. @wardconnor


----------



## Rackhouse Mayor

FRD135i said:


> I'm sorry, but the end reminds me of this. I could not resist. @wardconnor


Stuart Smalley looks like Dave Chappelle impersonating Chuck Taylor.


----------



## wardconnor

FRD135i said:


> I'm sorry, but the end reminds me of this. I could not resist. @wardconnor


Lol good one.


----------



## Killsocket

I love all you guys who got the balls to do the YouTube thing. Much respect. 
Thanks for all the advice and knowledge you pass on!


----------



## wardconnor

SGrabs33 said:


> I'm really hoping the new catch phrase, "would you look at that", catches on! :lol: @wardconnor I love the vids!


"Would you look at that" comes from this


----------



## SGrabs33

wardconnor said:


> SGrabs33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really hoping the new catch phrase, "would you look at that", catches on! :lol: @wardconnor I love the vids!
> 
> 
> 
> "Would you look at that" comes from this
Click to expand...

 :lol: I had forgotten about that video.


----------



## FRD135i

@wardconnor @Ware sooooooo TLF shirts that have the "'stash", reel low stripes and the quote "would you look at that"
Or a weed in the middle, something like that


----------



## FRD135i

Shout out @wardconnor for stepping the youtube game up. You have me rolling with the new vids. I have to show them to my wife so she knows I'm not alone. YouTube works better than reading her posts.


----------



## Ware

I almost started a new thread for this because there are so many good (bad) ones, but didn't want to give these people the attention they so desperately seek. I typically just delete these and block the user from posting comments on my videos/channel, but wanted to share some examples of the fall of man with my TLF friends. I know @wardconnor gets some terrible comments on his channel - maybe he will share some.



I wonder - does it make a difference if my _tiny little lawn_ and _cookie cutter home_ are all but paid for? :lol:

Here is my channel if you haven't subscribed. :thumbsup:


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Ware said:


> I wonder - does it make a difference if my _tiny little lawn_ and _cookie cutter home_ are all but paid for? :lol:


 :lol:

If I can be patently honest, sometimes I feel a bit down when I look at y'alls properties because I don't have the larger house, in the nicer neighborhood, and as an owner you don't have to debate on whether or not you're going to stock the pond that is sitting in your back and front yards. However, I sleep very well at night knowing that I don't owe the bank a damn dime for my property. If God decides that my time has come to go home, my family will have a roof over their head, and a good head start on a nice looking yard.


----------



## Ware

Colonel K0rn said:


> :lol:
> 
> If I can be patently honest, sometimes I feel a bit down when I look at y'alls properties because I don't have the larger house, in the nicer neighborhood, and as an owner you don't have to debate on whether or not you're going to stock the pond that is sitting in your back and front yards. However, I sleep very well at night knowing that I don't owe the bank a damn dime for my property. If God decides that my time has come to go home, my family will have a roof over their head, and a good head start on a nice looking yard.


Amen, Colonel :thumbup:. The only reason mine isn't paid for is my interest rate is a measly 2.75%, but that's no excuse - the end is in sight. :bandit:


----------



## Ridgerunner

Ware said:


> I almost started a new thread for this because there are so many good (bad) ones, but didn't want to give these people the attention they so desperately seek. I typically just delete these and block the user from posting comments on my videos/channel, but wanted to share some examples of the fall of man with my TLF friends. I know @wardconnor gets some terrible comments on his channel - maybe he will share some.
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder - does it make a difference if my _tiny little lawn_ and _cookie cutter home_ are all but paid for? :lol:
> 
> Here is my channel if you haven't subscribed. :thumbsup:


It's best to turn the other cheek. Ask him to post a link to his Youtube Channel about the bridge he lives under so you can subscribe.


----------



## social port

@Colonel K0rn I believe that you are one of two people I know of who own their home. That is such a big weight off the shoulders, and it frees up resources to invest in more lawn equipment :nod: 
https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=1686


----------



## Colonel K0rn

social port said:


> @Colonel K0rn I believe that you are one of two people I know of who own their home. That is such a big weight off the shoulders, and it frees up resources to invest in more lawn equipment :nod:
> https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=1686


Or that drainage I mentioned in the thread LOL. I'm listening to a chorus of frogs outside my window right now.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

@wardconnor @Ware @ryanknorr @thegrassfactor

Just tagging y'all because I got this way cool notification today! Does this mean that I've got to put out quality content now? Oh my... I'm giddy :dancenana: BTW, I picked up a Rode VideoMicro, thanks for the recommendation Ryan. Sound quality is great for such a small investment.


----------



## lawntips

Colonel K0rn said:


> @wardconnor @Ware @ryanknorr @thegrassfactor
> 
> Just tagging y'all because I got this way cool notification today! Does this mean that I've got to put out quality content now? Oh my... I'm giddy :dancenana: BTW, I picked up a Rode VideoMicro, thanks for the recommendation Ryan. Sound quality is great for such a small investment.


Can you Link your channel below mate? I wonder if I watch it already haha


----------



## g-man

@Colonel K0rn Did you notice that he joined this am (or someone using the same avatar)?


----------



## Colonel K0rn

@lawntips Simon, my channel is really nothing special. I had some random videos that I put up, and I'm nowhere near the caliber of your production or lawn quality. I'm just a Fred Nerk who puts up some videos randomly.

https://www.youtube.com/user/ColonelK0rn1/

@g-man I got the notification this AM. I take jabs at him, as well as others when TGF has his Sunday show. It's a good hour of laughs. Telly and Ward are pretty savage.


----------



## social port

congrats @Colonel K0rn 
it's the big time now :thumbup:

I'm not sure if you are required to put out cinematic videos every week, but I do think that you will need to...
Throw 'er Down !


----------



## lawntips

Colonel K0rn said:


> @lawntips Simon, my channel is really nothing special. I had some random videos that I put up, and I'm nowhere near the caliber of your production or lawn quality. I'm just a Fred Nerk who puts up some videos randomly.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/user/ColonelK0rn1/


Thanks mate! Just subbed :thumbup:

p.s (i'm not Simon Rice  ) Don't worry I am an aussie also, plus i'm used to being called the wrong name because I have an identical twin :lol:


----------



## Ware

g-man said:


> ...Did you notice that he joined this am (or someone using the same avatar)?


Purely coincidental, but glad I was wearing my new LCN shirt in the video I shot yesterday... :thumbsup:

https://youtu.be/LXz27j_S_Zo​
Disclaimer: I bought the shirt with my own money. :thumbup:


----------



## social port

@Ware I bought that spreader a few months ago after g-man recommended it for spreading small quantities of product. I have been happy with how well it works.

I liked that your video included a trip to the store


----------



## ericgautier

@Ware videos are getting better each time. :thumbsup:


----------



## ericgautier

One of these days I'll try and get more creative... :lol:

https://youtu.be/zJ6St6mQFmI


----------



## LawnNerd

g-man said:


> @Colonel K0rn Did you notice that he joined this am (or someone using the same avatar)?


Ryan's been sniffing around these parts for a few months now. I follow him on Instagram and he was posting a picture of something he was ordering online. Well if you looked closely he had a tab open to tlf and it was the PGR group buy.


----------



## wardconnor

This first video in this post is my pal @Ware






Check out his latest video.






Sorry buddy... I get to poke some fun too.


----------



## dfw_pilot

g-man said:


> Did you notice that he joined this am (or someone using the same avatar)?


FWIW, the LCN account is legit.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

LawnNerd said:


> g-man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you notice that he joined this am (or someone using the same avatar)?
> 
> 
> 
> Ryan's been sniffing around these parts for a few months now. I follow him on Instagram and he was posting a picture of something he was ordering online. Well if you looked closely he had a tab open to tlf and it was the PGR group buy.
Click to expand...

That's awesome. Unfortunately, he didn't get in on it this year. I'm hoping that everyone who got their order has been happy with the success so far. I'm seriously wanting to buy a GoPro Hero 6 Black, but I opted to just get a RODE VideoMicro mic the other day to use with my Canon D60, and iPhone. I have some projects in mind, but I don't have the yard in the condition I want it to be for shooting video. If I get some extra cash freed up, I'll get one, but right now, I'm probably facing a few grand for a contractor to do some renovations. I'll definitely record that. Heck, maybe I should document draining my own swamp.


----------



## JohnP

@wardconnor I was on 3 hours of sleep this morning when I watched your latest video. So good, I watched it again, then I listened again while mowing. Gave me a good laugh!!


----------



## wardconnor

I dont like PPE


----------



## Ware

wardconnor said:


> I dont like PPE


Always raising the bar for the rest of us... :lol:


----------



## Sam23

*I am subscribed to:*

Lawn Care Nut
Grass Daddy
GCI Turf Services
Dan's Vlog
Ryan Knorr Lawn Care
Jeff's Little Engine Service
Bruce Pender


----------



## kur1j

The Grass Factor!


----------



## Mightyquinn

LCN
GrassDaddy
Ryan Knorr
Connor Ward
John Ware
The Grass Factor

Those are the main ones that I watch on a regular basis. I also watch Bermuda Grass Central and How to with Doc, but I'm not subscribed to either of them and mainly watch them for comical relief as they both tend to give bad/incorrect advice and information.


----------



## Delmarva Keith

Sam23 said:


> *I am subscribed to:*
> 
> Lawn Care Nut
> Grass Daddy
> GCI Turf Services
> Dan's Vlog
> Ryan Knorr Lawn Care
> Jeff's Little Engine Service
> Bruce Pender


I haven't had a chance to look at Jeff's little engine service but if you like that you might like Steve's small engine saloon. The Steve guy seems to know what he is talking about and is very entertaining.

Conner Ward (how could Conner Ward not be mentioned!?) has a good approach to things and a good sense of humor. Some things really do count (e.g. herbicide rates) but many often repeated "rules" have no or little scientific backup. This guy ignores the "rules" and tries things.

Many (most?) state extensions have channels. Worth a look and a subscribe. UNLTurf is one that comes to mind in particular.

AgPhd os a must. Obviously Ag focused but plants are plants for the fundementals. Whether the goal is 200 bushel corn or prizeworthy ornamental grass, a healthy plant is a productive plant and an aesthetically pleasing plant. Keep 'em healthy.

Tommy Cowett has a quirky style but he does have the educational background to back what he talks about. Some like him, some don't. Definitely worth a look.

John Ware has a channel. A must for everyone who's a member here. :mrgreen:

If you want a few laughs and watch a guy maintain his own golf course, The Meadows Golf Center And All American BBQ is it. The guy has a good sense of humor.

Pace Turf is a must for getting a look at how turf diseases and difficult issues are really diagnosed and treated.. They haven't been very active lately but have lots of interesting stuff on the channel.

There are plenty more but I can't even remember all of them.


----------



## Ware

Don't forget about Lawn Tips (@lawntips) and Andrew Barry (@Redtenchu). :thumbsup:


----------



## Topcat

Andrew Barry (Redtenchu)
Connor Ward
The Grass factor
Grass Daddy 
How to with Doc
Iriasj (Iriasj2009)
Jared
John Ware
Lawn Tips
Lawn Porn

Long list, but the diverse styles and approaches to lawn care and maintenance are a huge benefit. Even the channels with no narration are avenues for learning. Watching someone use a landscape blade helped me with developing my own technique of resting the blade on the turf lightly and tipping it to cut. Watching someone else line up reel/greens mower to make perfectly straight stripes is helping me to fine tune my technique.

The only channel I dropped from my subscription is the Lawn Care Nut. He had great content, and great editing skills, but the year he started making Commercials and passing them off as videos is when I dropped him. I am not sure what his content is like these days as I have not watched any of his stuff in the last year plus.


----------



## Topcat

Mightyquinn said:


> .... I also watch Bermuda Grass Central and How to with Doc, but I'm not subscribed to either of them and mainly watch them for comical relief as they both tend to give bad/incorrect advice and information.


I recently subscribed to How to with Doc. Just a question, and not to stir the pot. What bad info does he give? He has an entirely different approach to his Bermuda lawn... He doesn't maintain it short, and it has to be 1.5 - 2" tall, and he uses a riding rotary mower on his Bermuda. I watched one of his videos on spray vs granular fertilizers where he was pretty adamant that using the over the counter liquids that attaches to the hose are the best methods of fertilizing at certain times of the year... At first I thought "really? what a nutjob". However you can't deny the results. The man has a great looking Bermuda lawn.

If one day I have to use a rider because of physical limitations, I think he would be the one I'd watch exclusively.


----------



## Mightyquinn

Topcat said:


> Mightyquinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... I also watch Bermuda Grass Central and How to with Doc, but I'm not subscribed to either of them and mainly watch them for comical relief as they both tend to give bad/incorrect advice and information.
> 
> 
> 
> I recently subscribed to How to with Doc. Just a question, and not to stir the pot. What bad info does he give? He has an entirely different approach to his Bermuda lawn... He doesn't maintain it short, and it has to be 1.5 - 2" tall, and he uses a riding rotary mower on his Bermuda. I watched one of his videos on spray vs granular fertilizers where he was pretty adamant that using the over the counter liquids that attaches to the hose are the best methods of fertilizing at certain times of the year... At first I thought "really? what a nutjob". However you can't deny the results. The man has a great looking Bermuda lawn.
> 
> If one day I have to use a rider because of physical limitations, I think he would be the one I'd watch exclusively.
Click to expand...

I agree that his lawn looks great for a rotary mowed bermuda but I just don't care for all his "tips" as some of them seem as simple or easy as he tries to make them. He also seems to have an affinity for ANYTHING with a hose end sprayer attached to it . While a lot of the products he recommends can be found at Lowe's or Home Depot or even Amazon(with an Affiliate Link I'm sure), I don't think he's really saving anyone any money or getting better results with those products as they are generally more expensive in the long run versus buying some professional products. Don't get me wrong, I understand what he's trying to do by using products easily available at the big box stores but as most of us here know that you will get more bang for your buck by buying "Pro" level stuff that is also VERY easy to get online or visiting your local Landscape Supply store. Maybe it's just me and I'm all wrong about this but there is just something very off putting about him and how he comes across with his advice and the fact that he doesn't have comments turned on either is a little weird to me too. He obviously is doing something right as he has almost 9K subscribers!


----------



## Topcat

@Mightyquinn :thumbup: To avoid running this thread off topic, I have nothing else to add other than I agree with your take on making simple look complicated.


----------



## Killsocket

LCN
Ryan Knorr
Grassdaddy
Jake the lawn kid
GCI Turf Services
The Greener Lawn (a lawn fan with a YouTube account showing his program and results/interested in his N-Ext results)
Experimental Lawn (a LCN fan pretty much following LCN program - very new and already trying to get free stuff from companies :roll


----------



## gene_stl

I am amazed that no one above has mentioned Jason Creel's Lawn Care Life channel. Jason has a lawn service in Alabama and is running his channel aimed at mainly at business owners to help them get started much like Professor Pete. Being in Alabama his chemical selections are mainly for warm season but I have learned a great deal from him. He has a meeting in Alabama with seminars.

I also subscribe to all the ones mentioned above. I like Grass Daddy because he is growing KBG/Cool Season and also Professor Pete and Matt Martin in particular. Matt Martin is launching a new slow release fertilizer project that should be interesting.


----------



## dfw_pilot

Ware
Redtenchu
Hickok45 
Sootch00

The last two add a lot of micros to their yards each week.


----------



## Sam23

Thanks, @Delmarva Keith I subscribed to Steve's Small Engine Saloon.

Oh yea I forgot I was subscribed to John Ware and Jake the Lawn Kid too.


----------



## stotea

None anymore, although I have been watching some of wardconnor's videos here and there. I used to subscribe to and watch all of LCN's stuff, but his videos became too commercialized and filled with fluff for my tastes. Him moving to the south didn't help, either.


----------



## Darrell

I've connected the dots with some of you and your channels - Ware, Connor, LCN.

What about Ryan Knorr, Grass Daddy, Jake the Lawn Kid, others? Roll call!


----------



## Ware

Darrell said:


> I've connected the dots with some of you and your channels - Ware, Connor, LCN.
> 
> What about Ryan Knorr, Grass Daddy, Jake the Lawn Kid, others? Roll call!


Merging a few of the YouTube threads. :thumbup:


----------



## kds

stotea said:


> I used to subscribe to and watch all of LCN's stuff, but his videos became too commercialized and filled with fluff for my tastes. Him moving to the south didn't help, either.


100% agreed on this. Aside from plugging the mailing list and GCF products, it's not as bad as it was last year with the Toro deal. But I do miss him having cool season grass.


----------



## Tommy26

I have a channel but it is for my 5th grade math class (helps the parents more) tlindhe if you or your kids are struggling in math (you need something let me know)
I watch
Connor ward 
Ryan Knorr
Grass Daddy
LCN
GCI
And have watched a few reel mower guys.


----------



## Sam23

@Ware I did not like my thread being merged with this one. I specifically wanted to see what peoples interest's were. This title does not pose the same question.


----------



## Ware

@Sam23 it was a judgement call - we had 3 different threads running where people were listing lawn care youtube channels. I changed the title of the OP to match yours. :thumbup:


----------



## Sam23

Thanks @Ware for your understanding.


----------



## Ware

@Paulsprimecuts


----------



## Paulsprimecuts

Ha cool John ! I appreciate that !


----------



## Paulsprimecuts

Redtenchu said:


> GrassDaddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm using a Sony handycam. Looks the same as my tape handycam from decades ago but the tech is real good. 5.1 surround sound recording and get this, the camcorder housing is a gymbal to the internal sensor so as you move it counteracts to take out camera shake physically!
> 
> 
> 
> i use my iPhone on a $5.00 stick ..... and you can tell it !!! 😂🤣
Click to expand...

Cool! I'm just using my iPhone but wanted to look at other options.


----------



## jonthepain

The Grass Factor


----------



## Madhatter4510

I follow the LCN weekly. I have St. Aug., and he does a great job relating to the home owner in my opinion. He did get a sponsorship that made him go by the book a while back, but I think he ended those this year. "The Man" seemed to be crushing his creativity, and he would drop little humorous nuggets in those to see if he could get away with it. I also enjoy that he goes into other talks about cigars, etc. With the Milo shortage, I have started to venture out into Grass Factor, Ryan Knorr, Conor Ward, GCI, and Jake the Lawn Kid. In the end, everyone adds value from their channels in the quest to dominate the neighborhood.

We just moved to Houston and decided to rent a house for the first year. My landlord was clearly not a lawn care nut, and he let the yard turn into a salad bar. The LCN in me decided that I will correct this situation even though I will be out in one year, because I can't let the neighbors best me. These channels have me torn for when we buy our new house to go low or stay tall...


----------



## Ware

:lol:


----------



## lawntips

Ware said:


> :lol:


Hahaha 😂 what is with peoples comments. I get some weird ones as well


----------



## a7xfan12

Blades of Grass Lawn Care, Spencer's lawn care are pretty good lawn care business channels. Blades of grass has some of the best string trimmer edging I've seen on YouTube


----------



## Lawn_newbie

Lawncology: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCEr_BqSkKe7liSuO_QPUC4Q
Carbon Earth: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCzaqUCQQgXJYihr_AQlBlFQ/videos
Connor Ward: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCTx85W5xtrr0gu4hmqw7VbQ
Do my own: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCq5tfOW_qKAm20L7z1-yOWQ
GCI Turf Services: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCDxIJ2o0slIc3jDW2ETODPg
Grass Daddy: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC1Tv_Bd07M1FachT30W1W8g
Kelp4Less: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC0GqGzOrhLQ4bEJTFiF9Esw
The Lawn Forum: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCBx_M-FTrvqjuXIvRT8SftA/videos
Tommy Tester: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCzOWdIGYoVEtHAAo3zFPOMw


----------



## Lawn_newbie

Does anyone watch Bermuda grass Central: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCOScLly-BReTgsmoiHMREDw


----------



## Ware

Lawn_newbie said:


> Does anyone watch Bermuda grass Central: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCOScLly-BReTgsmoiHMREDw


@BYD is a member here. :thumbup:


----------



## thesouthernreelmower

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCAOh7l5i-PMah5KmUh3qxbQ

This is my channel. I'm new to YouTube. I would appreciate if you guys would check it out and subscribe! Thank you


----------



## Ware

thesouthernreelmower said:


> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCAOh7l5i-PMah5KmUh3qxbQ
> 
> This is my channel. I'm new to YouTube. I would appreciate if you guys would check it out and subscribe! Thank you


 :thumbup:


----------



## Mozart

Pest and Lawn Ginja is pretty new to YouTube. Haven't seen anyone mention him yet. He is a pro and gives some good insight into diagnosing problems.
https://m.youtube.com/channel/UCAYCKLOLHHCJL__9Ys_2PDg

I like Lawn Care Life too - also a pro, he has some great weed identification videos!
https://m.youtube.com/user/bluecreel


----------



## thesouthernreelmower

Guys, 
I'm trying to build up my subscribers on my YouTube channel. Please take a look if you don't mind helping me out. I do a lot of reel mowing and growth regulator, spraying, fertilization etc. I would be so thankful.

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCAOh7l5i-PMah5KmUh3qxbQ


----------



## iFisch3224

Already been subscribed for a little while now. &#128077;

I try and support those who I can here. Cold season, warm season, doesn't matter to me. &#128513;


----------



## iFisch3224

For me, there's a lot, but that's because I'm new, and have a lot of learning to do.

In no particular order:

Lawncology 
Lawntips 
TGL
TGF
Paul's Prime Cuts
Koven Carlson (member here)
Andrew Barry (member here)
The Lawn Geek
LCN
Connor Ward
Ryan Knorr
GCI
Lawn Ginja
JLK
Ware
Grass Daddy
Domyown
Copper Creek Cuts
The Southern Reel Mower
Tommy Tester
Brian's Lawn Maintenance 
Lawn Care Life

Yeah, a few too many, now that I listed it lol &#128514;


----------



## Delmarva Keith

Any good channels for landscape design? Lots of turf and mowing channels. The rest of the landscape seems ignored.


----------



## samjonester

@Delmarva Keith I like https://www.youtube.com/user/CTSCAPER. Also, not a youtube channel, but I also like https://mikesbackyardnursery.com/category/landscape-design/.

They're both good, but I would also love some more ideas!


----------



## thesouthernreelmower

Take a look at mine guys!

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCAOh7l5i-PMah5KmUh3qxbQ


----------



## iFisch3224

thesouthernreelmower said:


> Take a look at mine guys!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCAOh7l5i-PMah5KmUh3qxbQ


I hope we don't see posts like this every 24 hours bud. It's the winter, and I'm sure activity slows down here during this time and picks back up in a few months. Just relax - and enjoy the ride. 😁


----------



## Ware

iFisch3224 said:


> thesouthernreelmower said:
> 
> 
> 
> Take a look at mine guys!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCAOh7l5i-PMah5KmUh3qxbQ
> 
> 
> 
> I hope we don't see posts like this every 24 hours bud. It's the winter, and I'm sure activity slows down here during this time and picks back up in a few months. Just relax - and enjoy the ride. 😁
Click to expand...

There may be some confusion - I merged @thesouthernreelmower's thread about his YouTube channel into this lawn care YouTube channel thread that has been running for a while. He might not have realized I did that, then responded to this topic.

But you're right about things slowing way down this time of year. :thumbsup:


----------



## thesouthernreelmower

iFisch3224 said:


> thesouthernreelmower said:
> 
> 
> 
> Take a look at mine guys!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCAOh7l5i-PMah5KmUh3qxbQ
> 
> 
> 
> I hope we don't see posts like this every 24 hours bud. It's the winter, and I'm sure activity slows down here during this time and picks back up in a few months. Just relax - and enjoy the ride. 😁
Click to expand...

Sorry if that offended you. I wasn't aware for the topic/post merge. I'm not one to spam or promote myself intentionally. I'm here to help educate, learn and be an asset to this forum.


----------



## Delmarva Keith

thesouthernreelmower said:


> Take a look at mine guys!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCAOh7l5i-PMah5KmUh3qxbQ


Susbscribed. I like your channel and it seems to be almost exactly what I was looking for. Keep the landscaping and other stuff coming! The turf stuff is great but there's more to a lawn than just excellent turf. :thumbup:


----------



## Delmarva Keith

samjonester said:


> @Delmarva Keith I like https://www.youtube.com/user/CTSCAPER. Also, not a youtube channel, but I also like https://mikesbackyardnursery.com/category/landscape-design/.
> 
> They're both good, but I would also love some more ideas!


CTscaper is a good one. Thanks!


----------



## iFisch3224

thesouthernreelmower said:


> iFisch3224 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thesouthernreelmower said:
> 
> 
> 
> Take a look at mine guys!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCAOh7l5i-PMah5KmUh3qxbQ
> 
> 
> 
> I hope we don't see posts like this every 24 hours bud. It's the winter, and I'm sure activity slows down here during this time and picks back up in a few months. Just relax - and enjoy the ride. 😁
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry if that offended you. I wasn't aware for the topic/post merge. I'm not one to spam or promote myself intentionally. I'm here to help educate, learn and be an asset to this forum.
Click to expand...

No problem, I wasn't aware of the multiple posts being merged either, and that's why it looked like that on my end - all is well my friend. 😁👍


----------



## OD on Grass

I probably follow too many also but favorites being @wardconnor , @Ware, and @thesouthernreelmower . P.S. I love that you are all members here! You three are lawn goals to me because I like the #ReelLow look. An honorable mention is Fried Eggs Golf. He has a golf green with 9 tee boxes all leading to it and I like to watch the work he does on the grass. So while it's not specifically lawn care, there is crossover. I'm going to be working on my chipping green next summer so maybe it's just me. I'll be getting more serious on youtube next summer but trying to upload a few videos here and there this winter to get my feet wet. It's going to be a more fun/goofy/cinematic (just bought a drone! :shock: ) channel for mowing than a deep dive into the ins and outs of the science of growing perfect grass but check it out and give me some feedback!


----------



## thesouthernreelmower

OD on Grass said:


> I probably follow too many also but favorites being @wardconnor , @Ware, and @thesouthernreelmower . P.S. I love that you are all members here! You three are lawn goals to me because I like the #ReelLow look. An honorable mention is Fried Eggs Golf. He has a golf green with 9 tee boxes all leading to it and I like to watch the work he does on the grass. So while it's not specifically lawn care, there is crossover. I'm going to be working on my chipping green next summer so maybe it's just me. I'll be getting more serious on youtube next summer but trying to upload a few videos here and there this winter to get my feet wet. It's going to be a more fun/goofy/cinematic (just bought a drone! :shock: ) channel for mowing than a deep dive into the ins and outs of the science of growing perfect grass but check it out and give me some feedback!


Awesome! Thanks. I'll keep an eye out for you.


----------



## Noclssgt

I've got quite a few that I subscribe to.
connor
matt martin
reel low dad
greener lawn 
PPC
PPLM
LCN
GCI
JTLK
FresYES
Mr. Ware
Lawncology
ryan knorr
grass daddy

I've got my own channel, The Lawn Stripes (as seen on TGF's live stream 12/9)
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC4YmGjOOlcD1gt9l74zYaqw


----------



## LowCountryCharleston

thesouthernreelmower said:


> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCAOh7l5i-PMah5KmUh3qxbQ
> 
> This is my channel. I'm new to YouTube. I would appreciate if you guys would check it out and subscribe! Thank you


Done. Looking forward to the upcoming vids.


----------



## NoslracNevok

Thanks for watching @iFisch3224, glad you like them!

Like @OD on Grass, I watch too many. Off the top of my head some of my favs:

Pace Turf
Pest and Lawn Ginja
The Grass Factor
Silver Cymbal (not exclusive to grass)
John Ware

Since it's off season, I'm doing things inside like most people, here's my latest project:


----------



## jabopy

Nice video, fitted one in my garage ,far better than the ali one I had before.


----------



## Delmarva Keith

I wanted to give another plug to Paul's Prime Cuts.

I think the guy deserves more than just 1,000 or so subs. He knows what he's talking about and will say when he doesn't.
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCXUKBaTagXehJ16uLSluxWg

I'm also suffering withdrawal symptoms from @thegrassfactor not doing his white board vids anymore.


----------



## Ware

Delmarva Keith said:


> I wanted to give another plug to Paul's Prime Cuts.
> 
> I think the guy deserves more than just 1,000 or so subs. He knows what he's talking about and will say when he doesn't.
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCXUKBaTagXehJ16uLSluxWg
> 
> I'm also suffering withdrawal symptoms from thegrassfactor not doing his white board vids anymore.


+1, @Paulsprimecuts is a member here too.


----------



## tomartom

Lawntips, here in Australia


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life

Delmarva Keith said:


> I'm also suffering withdrawal symptoms from @thegrassfactor not doing his white board vids anymore.


He did cover a lot of topics already. Maybe he needs some ideas?


----------



## g-man

I think he is busy with the production of carbonx.


----------



## Delmarva Keith

Suburban Jungle Life said:


> Delmarva Keith said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also suffering withdrawal symptoms from @thegrassfactor not doing his white board vids anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> He did cover a lot of topics already. Maybe he needs some ideas?
Click to expand...




g-man said:


> I think he is busy with the production of carbonx.


Yes, he went on to fame and fortune - I hope he hasn't forgotten us little people from along the way. :mrgreen: Wish I had some ideas to suggest but it's the old I don't know what I don't know. :nod:


----------



## tomartom

I emailed Matt last night about a pre emergent that is available here in Aus, He was so helpful. I haven't ever spoke to anyone famous before.


----------



## lawntips

tomartom said:


> I emailed Matt last night about a pre emergent that is available here in Aus, He was so helpful. I haven't ever spoke to anyone famous before.


Hey bro! I live in Australia as well. If you need any help in regards to pre-emergents let me know!


----------



## tomartom

Thanks Ben, I purchased a small quantity of Embargo (ORYZALIN) and was wondering if it would work against paspaylum or dallisgrass in the US. I was told it would, unfortunately I seeded the footpath only 12 weeks ago and the couch has not filled in completely as yet, so I will hold off till about March or April and get some protection against poa annua whilst the couch goes dormant.
I am using a pgr though to encourage root and lateral growth however only using 15mm per 100m2 at this stage.

Again congratulations on the birth of your child.
Regards Tony


----------



## lawntips

Thanks mate!

Unfortunately it won't stop paspalum. The only pre emergent over here that will is barricade (prodiamine) 
Bummer mate! 
Yeah the PGR will Defs help out in that regard.


----------



## Grass Clippins

This is one of my overall favorite YouTube Channels. 2jeffs1
I would say that maybe 10% of the content is lawn care related but this guy is a mechanical genius and highly entertaining.


----------



## Grass Clippins

I won't name names...but has anyone else noticed these YouTube Lawn Care Channels getting a little QVC'ish. I realize that YouTube doesn't pay much and people have to make a cut on sales, but I've noticed two ways of going about it.

Approach 1 (The LCN Approach) Respecting the viewer's intelligence he gives a quick heads up like "Hey Ya'll here's the sales part..." or whatever he says. I like this approach because he is upfront and sincere. I'm pretty sure he got into the YouTube Game before the masses knew it was so profitable. His passion has turned into a full time well paying job. He was ahead of the curve, good for him.

Approach 2 (The Other Way - Monetize It) This could also be referred to as the "I'm trying my @ss off to make as much money as possible, which is fine, but I'm doing it in a sneaky way" approach. I feel the non-disclosed coupon code is the sneakiest of the sneaky ways to misuse and lose someone's trust. When someone says they've worked really hard to get a get a coupon code for EVERYTHING they endorse just to be a nice guy, they're full of it. You may have fooled people(me) the first few times but EVERY SINGLE TIME NOW! Be honest about your motives, people don't care that it's just a sales pitch, if they like you they'll still buy it.

**The Amazon Store Front is a good honest way to generate profit, do that. There is an endless number of quality products to review & endorse.

Anyways, I just watched a video that got me a little T'd up and thought I'd vent. I feel better now :lol:


----------



## TheTurfTamer

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8SobZho1L94

Sorry this video is from LSU.. ROLL TIDE ROLL

Sod Solutions is my newest channel and is a great for turf information. It goes into depth on high traffic turf areas and quick recovery methods.

I subscribe to :
Reel Low Dad
Lawn Tips
Lawncology
The Lawn Care Nut
Andrew Barry
Ryan Knorr
The Southern Reel
Connor
Grass Daddy/Grow Daddy
Ware
Lawn Ginja
Sod Solutions 
The Grass Factor
Fried Eggs Golf
Am I missing anyone besides the Doc?


----------



## Ware

I can tell spring is almost here - YouTube comments are starting to pick up. Forget soil temps or forsythia blooming - I'm going to start timing my pre-e apps when the negative YouTube comments start showing up. :lol:


----------



## g-man

Watching grass grow in 4k is actually pretty cool.

https://youtu.be/LR63MIT_EDU


----------



## Lawnporn

Hi I am Matt Daum from Lawnporn.
I have a YouTube channel if you are interested. 
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCxgPK0E9SOq2LYglxxaOEvQ?view_as=subscriber

I very much like Grassdaddy, Ryan Knorr and The Lawn Care Nut.

I also sell a range of fertilisers and lawn care products that are taking Australia by storm. They will be in the US this year.

Regards
Matt Daum


----------



## jabopy

Hi Matt, I've seen a few of your videos, I do enjoy them so keep them coming.!!


----------



## LawnCreepsLtd

Hello everybody! I'm Mark and I live in Villa Park IL (25 min outside of downtown Chicago) I've been a homeowner and lawn fanatic since 2009. Last year during some time off of work I started a lawn and gardening YouTube channel called Lawn Creeps Ltd. While I do cringe at the first couple, I have enjoyed the heck out of making each one and felt each one gets better and better. They are vlog-ish and are meant to be loose, conversational, and thought provoking more so than a know it all sort of vibe. Also, toward the end of last year and already more so THIS year, I am taking a more organic or sustainable or practical and wildlife friendly stance which is somewhat of a vacant spot in the YouTube lawncare world. While I try to avoid soapbox type stuff I do get passionate and again, it's meant to just pique your brain or at least make you think of a different approach or viewpoint. No one is right no one is wrong we love our yards our little platts of paradise we love soil under our fingernails, we love our grass, the smell, the feel, we love being outside in backyard USA....if you have the time please feel free to view like subscribe and all that jazz as I am finding it hard to break into the ebb and flow. Would really love to grow the viewership and subscribers to see the fruits of my labor realized. Like I said I think lawn fanatics can find interest and entertainment and hell-maybe some info off of these. I know I am not alone in my approach. I think I can bring some good content to the table for ALL the grass fans. Thank you all so much for your time, and kudos to everyone in here for some great dialogue. I will be spending more time in here for sure....

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCO4QEUcMPZ73FEieyXaUBNw


----------



## Ryan1+2

Cool. I checked out videos. Nice job!


----------



## g-man

@LawnCreepsLtd welcome to TLF. It's great to see more cool season YouTube channels. I moved your thread here so it could get more views.


----------



## LawnCreepsLtd

@g-man thank you Man, thanks for having my back. I really appreciate that!


----------



## Ryan1+2

@LawnCreepsLtd.... I watched all your videos.... now you have to make more. Haha


----------



## LawnCreepsLtd

@Ryan1+2 .....damn buddy, putting me to task!! Dude that is so awesome. I am already completely humbled by the support I got within several hours in here. Definitely have big plans and some awesome content coming man, thanks for taking the time. Feel free to spread the word if you want and good luck with all your grass endeavors this year.


----------



## aginhouse

Good afternoon all. I'm a new kid here on the forum. I live in Prosper TX and Im always looking for ways to better my own lawn by learning from others before me.

Quick question for each of you: What is your favorite Video Blog that you follow regularly for warm season yards? It doesn't have to be on Youtube.

I did a search for video's prior and didn't find any central thread. Just looking for good sources of knowledgable insight based on warm season grasses. Love Allyn Hayne stuff but much of it is targeted for a crowd further north. Watched every John Ware Video twice..... Maybe this thread can serve as a directory for future asks???

Maybe post the person you follow regularly and why? Would be a big help for the new kid.


----------



## thesouthernreelmower

Check out my channel. The southern reel mower


----------



## Hann Kast

I'm a big fan of The Lawn Care Nut on youtube. He got into taking care of my lawn just last fall!


----------



## soonersfan4512

I like Lawn Care Nut, GCI Turf services, Connor Ward, and Grass factor. I follow a ton lawn care youtubers but those would be my favorite.


----------



## tnlynch81

All of the above plus Grass Daddy. I just found The Pest and Lawn Ginja and am really enjoying his stuff.


----------



## Ware

@aginhouse I merged your topic here.


----------



## unclebucks06

I have one that's pretty weak. I might try to do some more vids this year. I had it more geared to some business I was doing, but may change that up.

Subscribe if you want just to up my count...lol

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCq9C1LWmuNa-t7_xgGQ1B7g


----------



## Ware

The Lawn Tools @OD on Grass is one of my favorite new channels. Always good for a laugh. :thumbup:


----------



## Austinite

See sig!


----------



## Two9tene

So here we go:

Connor Ward (The Lawn Rebel) @wardconnor

Allen Hane (LCN)

N-Ext DIY Lawn

Brett Goodyear (Brett's Grasscapades)<-- I designed his logo for him.

Lawn Tips

Andrew Barry @Redtenchu

John Ware @Ware

Pest & Lawn Ginja

Milogranite 

Jake the Lawn Kid

The Grass Factor

And many more! Sorry just got tired of typing. I may edit this later and all the channels I am subscribed to. Or you could just go to my channel and see for yourself.


----------



## Two9tene

Ryan1+2 said:


> @LawnCreepsLtd.... I watched all your videos.... now you have to make more.@LawnCreepsLtd
> +1


----------



## OD on Grass

Ware said:


> The Lawn Tools @OD on Grass is one of my favorite new channels. Always good for a laugh. :thumbup:


Thanks for the kind words! Glad you are enjoying it. We try to have some fun


----------



## Delmarva Keith

tnlynch81 said:


> All of the above plus Grass Daddy. I just found The Pest and Lawn Ginja and am really enjoying his stuff.


If you like those channels, maybe also check out Paul's Prime Cuts. The guy knows what he's talking about and is really funny. He's a member here too.


----------



## Ware

Delmarva Keith said:


> ...also check out Paul's Prime Cuts. The guy knows what he's talking about and is really funny. He's a member here too.


+1

Paul's Prime Cuts


----------



## LawnCreepsLtd

@Ryan1+2 ..thanks for the plug man, appreciate that...I got big ideas for both my yard and this fledgling little channel this year. Stay tuned


----------



## Reel Low Dad

@LawnCreepsLtd just gave you a subscribe


----------



## LawnCreepsLtd

@Reel Low Dad Thank you brother. I REALLY appreciate that. I sub'd your way as well, good stuff love that back yard paradise man. And that shed is awesome..haha. Again I appreciate you giving me your time man, I truly believe there is room for every angle and approach and thought process on YouTube as far as lawncare goes. Hell, even more regions. Together we can all connect the dots on the U.S. map grass wise. It's awesome stuff....love the better off dead reference as your profile pic here...haha


----------



## Two9tene

If any YouTube creators need assistance with logo designs, video editing, or design in general for your channel(s). Give me a shout! Here is some work I have done for Brett's Grasscapades:









Check out his channel at Brett Goodyear (Brett's Grasscapades)

And stay tuned I'm revamping his opener it's going to be epic!!


----------



## LawnCreepsLtd

@@Two9tene ...nicely done buddy.


----------



## Two9tene

LawnCreepsLtd said:


> @@Two9tene ...nicely done buddy.


Thanks brother! Let me know if you ever want to do some work for your channel!


----------



## wardconnor

@Two9tene

Good work.. Bretts intro needed to be fixed. Please make it like 2 seconds long only.


----------



## Two9tene

@wardconnor

Sorry brother it's about 19x longer than that. It came out to 38 seconds long. However, that may be a little too long! Lol

I'm ready to see it on the O'l Tubes!


----------



## dfw_pilot

38 seconds?? My attention span fades if the intro is longer than, _"Hello, Hickok45 here."_


----------



## Two9tene

dfw_pilot said:


> 38 seconds?? My attention span fades if the intro is longer than, _"Hello, Hickok45 here."_


I figured as much. He can always have it revamped at no charge! Nonetheless, it's a good intro! No bias implied or otherwise! You be the judge and subscribe to his channel if your are not already. Lol


----------



## BadDad

I have tried to subscribe to a most of the forum members. So much info. I type long posts when my 2 babies under 2 are sleeping... almost sorry.

So I have 4 kids and 4 dogs and a boss lady who is louder than all of them. No joke I put my Apple air pods in to take a nap. So many great infotainment channels from here.

Special mentions for those who truly helped me into this as a hobby instead of a chore as well as taught me Bermuda lawn care practices. I'm from California where I had cool season grass year round. Never imagined a grass that goes dormant requires more work.

Jason Kreel lawn care life - I skip his for business videos, the rest taught me grass in Alabama
Grassfactor- that white board... modes of action blew my mind
Lawncology- science
Connor ward- would you look at that... Excited to see the triplex debut
Ware- the sit and talk about PGR, got me into a gallon of tnex
LCN - without him I never would have found this forum
GCI godfather of lawn youtubes 
Grassdaddy - the whistle will get ya
Paul's Prime Cuts- might be my favorite youtuber after Crowder, seriously entertaining and reminds me of my first nco in army


----------



## Grass Clippins

@BadDad I would give LCN the YouTube Godfather Title because he's been doing the Tubes a lot longer. Plus he probably does a good Don Vito Corleone.

Pete reminds me of Joel Osteen with all of his fancy stuff. Both are great guys.


----------



## TroyScherer

This guy is pretty good with car detailing stuff. I heard he is getting to be a lawn nerd as well.

https://www.youtube.com/user/TJS24x7/videos


----------



## capples3

Hey folks, I'm from up in Canada and I've just launched a YouTube channel of my own, just put up my first video, would love to hear some feedback on it! Channel link is https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCYXJ92bCbJtQL1DaYr58iGA

In terms of my favourites, they are all great, we can learn something from everyone!


----------



## Two9tene

Brett's Grasscapades and Connor Ward collaboration video:

[media]https://youtu.be/DTy5zAjUDoE[/media]
Check out the intro please share your thoughts! :thumbup: It would be greatly appreciated. Also, don't forget to subscribe to both channels.


----------



## Aztrucker11

could someone please post the link to how to with doc other pages like the soccor 
ball one the gold thing and the phone or safe protector please?


----------



## ctrav

BadDad said:


> I have tried to subscribe to a most of the forum members. So much info. I type long posts when my 2 babies under 2 are sleeping... almost sorry.
> 
> So I have 4 kids and 4 dogs and a boss lady who is louder than all of them. No joke I put my Apple air pods in to take a nap. So many great infotainment channels from here.
> 
> Special mentions for those who truly helped me into this as a hobby instead of a chore as well as taught me Bermuda lawn care practices. I'm from California where I had cool season grass year round. Never imagined a grass that goes dormant requires more work.
> 
> Jason Kreel lawn care life - I skip his for business videos, the rest taught me grass in Alabama
> Grassfactor- that white board... modes of action blew my mind
> Lawncology- science
> Connor ward- would you look at that... Excited to see the triplex debut
> Ware- the sit and talk about PGR, got me into a gallon of tnex
> LCN - without him I never would have found this forum
> GCI godfather of lawn youtubes
> Grassdaddy - the whistle will get ya
> Paul's Prime Cuts- might be my favorite youtuber after Crowder, seriously entertaining and reminds me of my first nco in army


Why is my wife and two grandkids at your house...love my AirPods :lol:


----------



## Grass Clippins

My New Favorite Gardening YouTube Channel is Gardening With Leon. The first minute of this video sold me on Leon.


----------



## kds

Who's the crazy guy that's been at the end of @wardconnor's videos? I feel like I'm out of the loop, like I missed the video where this started.


----------



## SGrabs33

kds said:


> Who's the crazy guy that's been at the end of wardconnor's videos? I feel like I'm out of the loop, like I missed the video where this started.


It's Connors brother Dustin. He doesn't post too much be I find him pretty entertaining. He bought a JD triplex and just seeded a bunch of Bermuda. He hasn't talked about the lawn too much yet. I'm subscribed.


----------



## kds

@SGrabs33 Good to know! He is pretty entertaining... he's definitely having fun!


----------



## Ware

This is the first centipede youtuber I've seen. New channel - check it out! :thumbup:

https://youtu.be/NvBLikP8ikU


----------



## TN Hawkeye

Ware said:


> This is the first centipede youtuber I've seen. New channel - check it out! :thumbup:


I watched his video earlier. I really like his delivery. Seems down to earth. I'm going to keep watching him even though I don't have centipede.


----------



## Ware

TN Hawkeye said:


> I watched his video earlier. I really like his delivery. Seems down to earth. I'm going to keep watching him even though I don't have centipede.


+1

And he is a member here. :thumbup:


----------



## RayTL

Nice, I like how simple his drag was and it seemed to work pretty well. Definitely looking forward to seeing his yard thrive. :thumbup:


----------



## bullockdl

I'd love it if you all followed along in my lawn & garden adventures over at my YouTube channel! I'm located in southern Illinois zone 6b, turf type tall fescue lawn and post at a minimum weekly. Come on over and join in on the fun!

Follow my garden adventures @ Evergreen Cottage
Thanks so much!

Dennis - Evergreen Cottage


----------



## g-man

@bullockdl I removed your link since it was deceiving. It was a link to subscribe to your channel instead of a link to your channel.

Im also going to move your post to the YT link post.


----------



## Ware

If you haven't already, be sure and subscribe to @RozWeston

We're all drawn to the lawn for different reasons, and it was pretty cool to hear his story. :thumbsup:


----------



## sanders4617

Just saw this thread.. really cool idea and actually quite a bit of channels on here that I had not seen before.

I throw videos on YT from time to time as well.. 
Quick link:
thelawnchannel.com


----------



## social port

Ware said:


> If you haven't already, be sure and subscribe to @RozWeston
> 
> We're all drawn to the lawn for different reasons, and it was pretty cool to hear his story. :thumbsup:


Wow. I'd like to lend another thumb to this one. :thumbup:


----------



## TN Hawkeye

social port said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you haven't already, be sure and subscribe to @RozWeston
> 
> We're all drawn to the lawn for different reasons, and it was pretty cool to hear his story. :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. I'd like to lend another thumb to this one. :thumbup:
Click to expand...

I had watched a few of his videos but had no idea who he is. I knew he had to have some background in video as his editing and angles are great. Pretty cool to see someone with his job enjoying yard work.


----------



## dfw_pilot

Ware said:


>


Yes, @RozWeston, that was pure gold.

We are moving from the city to the country for the same themes he talked about in this vid. Slow down; enjoy life. Cheers.


----------



## g-man

That humming sound of the mower engine, alone with your thoughts for one hour, seeing the results of your hard work, enjoying the mow, it is therapeutic.

In @LawnCareNut podcast, he has a really cool section for folks to share how lawn care impacted them. I enjoy that section.


----------



## RozWeston

Hey @social port Thanks so much! I LOVE Tennessee!


----------



## RozWeston

@dfw_pilot Yeah, man. It was weird. I grew up in a super small town (High School had 500 kids) Flour Mill and the Vinyl Siding factory were the summer job options. All I wanted to do was get out. Moved to NYC, then back to Toronto. But something changed. Nice to hear I'm not alone in this.

Truth be told, the house with the lawn is the cottage - I still live full time in the city but get out there on weekends for lawn stuff.


----------



## RozWeston

@TN Hawkeye Yeah, I've been writing, producing and hosting TV and Radio shows since the 90s. I love story telling. When I found this forum and the YouTube channels I was so captivated by the stories. The process. The personalities. There's a ton of great story tellers out here.

When it comes to lawn stuff I'm a total student - which I love. I'm learning a ton.


----------



## TN Hawkeye

RozWeston said:


> @TN Hawkeye Yeah, I've been writing, producing and hosting TV and Radio shows since the 90s. I love story telling. When I found this forum and the YouTube channels I was so captivated by the stories. The process. The personalities. There's a ton of great story tellers out here.
> 
> When it comes to lawn stuff I'm a total student - which I love. I'm learning a ton.


You have a great ability to tell a story and make the viewer feel what you are talking about. You have a very easy going every man kind of vibe that makes your videos very enjoyable. Please keep the videos coming. I will definitely be watching.


----------



## social port

@RozWeston, sounds like you have two fans from Tennessee :thumbup:


----------



## LawnCreepsLtd

Hello everybody I posted on this thread at the beginning of the year. I'm reposting as my vibe and methodology has evolved since I started the channel last year. My channel is a bit different, in that I'm 100% organic, soil biology focused garden geek with a 105 yr old lawn that has been in my family since 1951......just a Chicago knucklehead with a love of nature and his home and yard....another approach. Here is part 3 of my ongoing soil biology discussion...
https://youtu.be/lYFWWtu8_c4


----------



## Gilley11

Aztrucker11 said:


> could someone please post the link to how to with doc other pages like the soccor
> ball one the gold thing and the phone or safe protector please?


https://m.youtube.com/user/georgiagoldguy

https://www.youtube.com/user/soccerU

IMO the super juice is extremely overpriced and he's a tool for his incessant pushing of sales. Even so, if you ignore the super juice infomercials he does have some good information in there and has many helpful videos.


----------



## NoslracNevok

The soccer program actually looks solid.


----------



## cmorga02

Hello everyone. I subscribe to many YT Lawn Care channels... pretty much most that have been said above. Watching many of those videos helped me to find my love and passion for making my stand of turf the best it could be. With that said, it also gave me the chance/idea to mesh two passions, lawn care and filmmaking. I started my channel last year, but got busy and stopped uploading. I restarted the channel in September and have posted 20+ videos in that time. If you have the space for another channel, check me out. I try to incorporate my short film/filmmaking side into my videos, but sometimes I just go straight forward. The video below is one that I did a mini-short film with my wife and kids. https://youtu.be/xdzXG6LGNuw


----------



## Reelrollers

Doing a google search, this thread came up and I couldn't help but read every post. TLF is special. It's almost like looking at an old year book because the comments and topics reflect back to a time in history.

4 years ago, this thread started and it's interesting to see the comments and I'm curious, if you posted are you still following the same cats? Has your list changed? Are you still as engaged now as you were then?

Thanks to those who made TLF happen!


----------

